# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Vdes Leopoldo Maria Panero, i konsideruar poeti i mallkuar

## Xhuxhumaku

*Vdes Leopoldo Maria Panero, i konsideruar poeti i mallkuar*

Vdes Leopoldo Maria Panero, i konsideruar poeti i mallkuarMADRID- Në moshën 65-vjeçare dhe pas një sëmundjeje të gjatë, vdiq sot poeti spanjoll Leopoldo Maria Panero, një prej figurave më enigmatike të letërsisë spanjolle. Ai ishte i shtruar spitalin psikiatrik të Las Palmas në ishujt Kanarie.

I cilësuar poet i mallkuar, ishte djali i shkrimtarit Leopoldo dhe aktores Felicidad Blanc, me të cilën, së bashku të vëllain, poetin Juan Luis, morën pjesë në filmin El desencanto, dedikuar familjes së tij.

Që kur ishte 19 vjeç ai ishte shtruar disa herë në klinika psikiatrike dhe në vitet 70 edhe u burgos për motive politike.

Vepra e tij e parë ishte Così si fondò Carnaby Street.
(m.a/ansa/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/kultur%C3%A...ar-176110.html

----------

